# Anyone used Happybeds.co.uk



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just curious as to whether anyone has used Happybeds.co.uk for a bed or mattress? They do offer some very good prices particularly on a couple of beds i am looking to buy so just wondered if anyone had any feedback ?

I have spent hours on google and read all sorts fo reviews on feefo, trust pilot etc and like everywhere there are some negative reviews and most seem to stem from delivery issues and customer service not being helpful at times but that said there are a huge amount of positive reviews.

Any comments before i take the plunge and order a new bed in readiness for the "magic" to happen lol


----------

